# OnOne presets - future proof ?



## Parksie (Jun 21, 2011)

I use OnOne presets in LR3.4. I have developed a number of images using these presets and I use the "write to XMP" option to save these edits. If I upgrade LR or transfer my photo library & LR database to a new machine without OnOne presets installed will these images still display the OnOne preset edits and will it be possible to reverse / modify these edits ?

Thanks in advance
Parksie


----------



## clee01l (Jun 21, 2011)

Parksie, Welcome to the forum.   The OnOne Presets are ASCII text files. You can copy these too if you transfer.  Even if you don't , If you export your catalog containing the edits along with the Originals, the catalog when imported into the new machine will show the changes, The only difference being the adjustments that do not conform to a Named Preset and will show in a metadata filter on Develop Presets as "Custom" 

A Preset such as those from OnOne are a unique combination of the  develop adjustment sliders.  Using a preset gives you the opportunity to set all of the adjustment sliders with one click instead of individually.  You can always tweak adjustment sliders after applying presets.  And you can always visit your develop History to revert to an adjustment state before the Preset was applied.


----------

